# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Si mund te rikthehem ne France, isha refugjat gjate luftes?

## Jonushi

Pershendetje.

Une jam nga Kosova dhe ne kohen e luftes kam qen ne Franc dikund 7 muaj, Atje me ka lind edhe vajza, Une jam kthyer nga franca me para te mijat dhe nuk kam lajmruar fare shtetin Franqez kur e kam leshuar Francen.
Ate kohe une mendoja se ne Kosove do te jet shume mire dhe tani duke e pare qe nuk ka asgje momentalisht po kam deshire te kthehem, Shpresa ime eshte se me ka lindur vajza atje dhe e flas mire gjuhen Franceze.
A mundet dikush te me tregoj a ka far shance qe une te kthehem dhe te kem te njejtin vend qe e kam pasur ateher..

A ka far shance qe ne baz te Vajzes ti marr letrat..
Faleminderit per shpjegim.
Jonushi.

----------


## Roi

Une mendoj se duheni te vini atje dhe te provoni fatin,
Nuk kam hasur asnjeher ne nje rast te till te ju them te drejten.
Por momentalisht buk jam ne franc se do te shkoje te pytje per ju.
Ndoshta dikush dine me mire dhe do te ju tregon, ketu ne forum ka shume shqipetar qe jetojn ne franc.
Respekt.

----------


## Jimy

> Pershendetje.
> 
> Une jam nga Kosova dhe ne kohen e luftes kam qen ne Franc dikund 7 muaj, Atje me ka lind edhe vajza, Une jam kthyer nga franca me para te mijat dhe nuk kam lajmruar fare shtetin Franqez kur e kam leshuar Francen.
> Ate kohe une mendoja se ne Kosove do te jet shume mire dhe tani duke e pare qe nuk ka asgje momentalisht po kam deshire te kthehem, Shpresa ime eshte se me ka lindur vajza atje dhe e flas mire gjuhen Franceze.
> A mundet dikush te me tregoj a ka far shance qe une te kthehem dhe te kem te njejtin vend qe e kam pasur ateher..
> 
> A ka far shance qe ne baz te Vajzes ti marr letrat..
> Faleminderit per shpjegim.
> Jonushi.


I nderuar Jonush,nuk e di se ne çfar pozicjoni  ke jetuar me pare ne France,ke qene kerkues azili,apo diçka tjeter? Me sqaro me drejt dhe une do te kthej pergjigje.

----------


## Jonushi

Jimy,
Une kam qen ne Franc gjat luftes dhe kam qen Azilkerkus atje,
Nese mundesh te me shpjegosh diqka me shume ju jam shume mirnjohes.
Joni

----------


## supermama

pershendetje jonushi un nuk ndollem ne franc por me sa di un kur ti leshon teritorin e nje vendi qe ke kerkuar azil me pare nuk mund te kthehesh me. sa i perket lindjes se vajzes tuaj ne france nuk besoj se do te  ndihmoje sepse tani vajza jote mban te njejtin naciolitet me ty por un te keshilloj nje gje mundohu te kontaktosh nje avokat ne franc vetem ai mun te jape pergjigje pytjeve te tua

----------


## Jimy

Une njoh nje familje Kosovare te cilet  mbasi moren negativin (nuk fituan letrat ne France)u kthyen ne Kosove.Mbas nje viti ata u kthyen prape ne France,pasi ne Kosove per ta jeta ishte teper e veshtire.Ata kerkuan prap azil dhe per çudi Prefectura qe nje vit me pare i kishte perzene,tani i pranoj prap si azil -kerkues.
I nderuar Jonush ketu ne France çfar nuk po degjojme,prandaj mos e ki me frike se Franca nuk te le perjashta po te jesh me femije.
Neqoftese te intereson mun te jap edhe numrin e telefonit te familjes qe behet fjale me siper,per tu konsultuar me tej me te.

----------


## DI_ANA

Mendoj qe mund te kthehesh dhe te pretendosh qendrimin. Femija i lindur ne France dhe integrimi yt ne lidhje me gjuhen do te ndihmoje.Me thuaj pak nqs ne ate kohe rregjistrimi per azil ke marre pergjigje nga OFPRA?

----------


## Jonushi

> Mendoj qe mund te kthehesh dhe te pretendosh qendrimin. Femija i lindur ne France dhe integrimi yt ne lidhje me gjuhen do te ndihmoje.Me thuaj pak nqs ne ate kohe rregjistrimi per azil ke marre pergjigje nga OFPRA?


Diana,

Une ne Franc nuk qendrova gjat dhe nuk prita as te shkoj ne OFPRA per intervist vetem se ne fillim fare atyre ju dergova leter siq bejn te gjithe azil kerkusit aty ceka shkaqet pse po kerkoj azil ne Franc. 
Une nuk kam pas asnje pergjegjje nga OFPRA se nuk kam qendru kohe te gjat atje. Po kur ika per Kosove une nuk kerkova ndihmat u ktheva me mjete te miat..
Kurse gjuhen e kam mesuar me pare, Dhe e flas shume rrjedhshem, por une kam frig se po shkova ne Franc ndoshta do te rri 2 apo 3 vite atje e po me kthyen frigoj se do u a humbas shkollimin femive edhe ketu edhe atje..

Faleminderit per shpjegim.
Jonushi.

----------


## DI_ANA

Gjithsesi Jonush mendoj se nqs deshiron nje jete me te mire per  familjen tende,ja vlen te tentosh..Ps: nqs ke pyetje rreth ketij problemi mund te me drejtohesh me mp dhe te them procedurat qe duhet te ndjekesh.

----------


## Jimy

Ti pretendon se nuk ke marr pergjigje nga OFPRA etj,eshte normale qe ti nuk e di sepse ti ishe larguar nga Franca,por per nje gje jam i sigurt qe ty pergjigja te ka ardhur negative.E them kete se kam pervoje ne keto raste,dhe te gjithe ata qe nuk paraqiten ne daten qe jane thirrur ne OFPRA(perjashto raste kur e justifikon me raport nga mjeku)marin negativin direkt.Pergjigja nga OFPRA dergohet recomande avec .........Kjo behet qe personit t'i bie ne dore zarfi qe i eshte derguar(zakonisht keto meren ne poste duke paraqitur nje leternjoftim ose patente,dhe afati eshte 15 dite.Me pas zarfi kthehet andej nga eshte nisur.
Brenda 2 muajve ke te drejte t'i drejtohesh nje organi tjeter RECOURS,perndryshe ti nuk ke te drejte te aplikosh me per azil,flas gjithmone per rastin qe ke pasur ti ne ate kohe.Prandaj te jesh i sigurt qe negativin e ke pasur ne xhep.

----------


## Jonushi

> Ti pretendon se nuk ke marr pergjigje nga OFPRA etj,eshte normale qe ti nuk e di sepse ti ishe larguar nga Franca,por per nje gje jam i sigurt qe ty pergjigja te ka ardhur negative.E them kete se kam pervoje ne keto raste,dhe te gjithe ata qe nuk paraqiten ne daten qe jane thirrur ne OFPRA(perjashto raste kur e justifikon me raport nga mjeku)marin negativin direkt.Pergjigja nga OFPRA dergohet recomande avec .........Kjo behet qe personit t'i bie ne dore zarfi qe i eshte derguar(zakonisht keto meren ne poste duke paraqitur nje leternjoftim ose patente,dhe afati eshte 15 dite.Me pas zarfi kthehet andej nga eshte nisur.
> Brenda 2 muajve ke te drejte t'i drejtohesh nje organi tjeter RECOURS,perndryshe ti nuk ke te drejte te aplikosh me per azil,flas gjithmone per rastin qe ke pasur ti ne ate kohe.Prandaj te jesh i sigurt qe negativin e ke pasur ne xhep.


O Jimy,
Une po te kuptoj se e kam pasur Negativin por une kam ber pytje nese dikush e di perafersisht se a mundet njeriu te kerkoj azil per se dyti dhe a ka shanc ti pranohet.
Une nuk kam then asnjeher se une kam marr negativ apo pozitiv.
Faleminderit per sqarim ..

----------


## Jimy

Ti vete ke thene me siper qe une nuk kam mar pergjigje nga OFPRA,prandaj dhe une te sqarova me drejt,qe te jesh me i pregatitur neser.Asnje njeri nuk te garanton per ti fituar letrat,kjo varet ne çfar pozicjoni e nderton ti dosjen per te qene me e besueshme.
Kalofsh mire,pyet 100 qind vete,dhe bo si di vete.

----------


## Jetmir Gr

Pershendetje, Jam Nga Maqedonia kam 18 vjet dhe deshira ime esht qe te shperngulem ne Suedi me familje , kam drejt me nejt atje vetem 3 muj sepse siq e dini esht be liberalizimi i vizave, cilat jan mnyrat per me marr leje te qendrimit Nsuedi.   

              Ju Lutem nese keni ndonje pergjegje mos hezitoni te shkruani !

----------


## fattlumi

> Pershendetje, Jam Nga Maqedonia kam 18 vjet dhe deshira ime esht qe te shperngulem ne Suedi me familje , kam drejt me nejt atje vetem 3 muj sepse siq e dini esht be liberalizimi i vizave, cilat jan mnyrat per me marr leje te qendrimit Nsuedi.   
> 
>               Ju Lutem nese keni ndonje pergjegje mos hezitoni te shkruani !


Hajde n`Kosove,me mire e ke.

----------


## Jetmir Gr

> Hajde n`Kosove,me mire e ke.


 




Shka me bo en kosov vlla !

----------


## fattlumi

> Shka me bo en kosov vlla !


Kurgje vlla,veq edhe ne Suedi e ke veshtire te marresh letra qendrimi.Nejse,pyete dikend qe eshte ne shtetet Skandinave mirepo eshte veshtire.

----------


## Jetmir Gr

> Kurgje vlla,veq edhe ne Suedi e ke veshtire te marresh letra qendrimi.Nejse,pyete dikend qe eshte ne shtetet Skandinave mirepo eshte veshtire.


  Po Nese e kom dikend ndoni shok  qe ka biznis tvetin nsuedi a osht ma e leht ? Edhe a munet me ndodh me garantu qaj person per mu a najsen qe masnej me bo far bashkimi familjar a najsen plss pergjigjje!

----------


## infinitly sad

Kam plotsuar formularin e lotaris amerikane dhe me kan derguar edhe codin e konfirmimit ne google chrome por dikush me tha se nuk ben vetem me  explorer 6 ose 7 ?    Adresa eshte kjo    https://www.dvlottery.state.gov/application.aspx         Kam frike se mos nuk ka qene add e sakte! Mund te me ndihmoje ndokush me ndonje informacion me te sakte??

----------


## Mandi_90

*Pershendetje miq*

_Une jetoj ne Itali dhe po organizoj nje ekspozite fotografike me rastin e Pavarsise se Shqiperise. Bashke me shoqaten qe bashkepunoj po organizojme evente te ndryshme deri sa te arrijme ne 100 vjetorin e pavaresise qe do ta festojme me nje event te madh.
Per momentin jam duke organizuar nje event me rastin e 99 vjetorin e pavaresise. Ne kete event dua te paraqes disa foto te ndryshme qe tregojne datat me te rendesishme nga viti 1912 e deri me sot.
Po ju shkruaj duke kerkuar ndihme nga ju nese keni ndonje material historik te shkruar ose fotografik qe i perket kesaj periudhe.
Faleminderit 
Me respekt 
Armando_

----------


## Grei

Une personalisht nuk zoteroj materiale te asnje lloji por te keshilloj te shkosh tek faqja www.zeriyt.com dhe te kerkosh aty per materiale ne gjuhen shqipe,jam mese i sigurt se do te gjesh dicka aty.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

